# Reasons We Believe by Nathan Busenitz



## Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2009)

Amazon.com: Reasons We Believe: 50 Lines of Evidence That Confirm the Christian Faith: Nathan Busenitz, John MacArthur: Books

I ordered this book last night. Has anyone here read it or have any thoughts on it? From what I've seen, MacArthur uses a basically presuppositional approach, so I don't expect this to be a typical "evidentialist" book. 

Here's the endorsement from Prof. John Frame: 



> Comprehensive and concise, qualities one rarely finds in the same volume. The book maintains a remarkable focus on Scripture itself. It shows how Christians can make use of traditional evidences and arguments within the Bible’s own framework of thought.


----------

